# Messy Bun Hat in Red Heart Super Saver Neon Stripes



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I was happy to find this in our local Walmart and bought a couple of skeins. This afternoon I made two messy bun hats from one 5oz ball. I love the effect it gives. Knitted on Brother bulky machine 260, 60 sts tension 5 for 20 rows of rib (turned up) and T9 for main body of hat using card 3 for 40 rows, and finish with 5 rows plain stockinette at T5. Thread top with fine elastic.

Marg


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it, colours are great, well done????????????????


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Love your hat of many colors.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

dancewithmarg said:


> I was happy to find this in our local Walmart and bought a couple of skeins. This afternoon I made two messy bun hats from one 5oz ball. I love the effect it gives. Knitted on Brother bulky machine 260, 60 sts tension 5 for 20 rows of rib (turned up) and T9 for main body of hat using card 3 for 40 rows, and finish with 5 rows plain stockinette at T5. Thread top with fine elastic.
> 
> Marg


I love the hat and the yarn ..I have made 2 just plain hats with it ,,,sure like how colorful they are


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!

Marg


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Will use this idea for my Xmas hats for the Boys and Girls club minus the opening on top - thanks Marg!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Looks great! Cheerful colors!!


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful hat! Thank you for the instructions!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Great hat! Love the colors.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful hat! I am always looking for more hat patterns to use when I knit charity hats. This yarn and your directions have inspired me again! I am off to check my local Walmart for the yarn!!!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Love it!
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Love your colorful hat!! What does card 3 look like? Thanks!


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

looks great.


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Lovely we don't have wool in our store here grrrrrrr


----------



## evelynetricot (Jun 19, 2015)

I love your colors.
this will be so fresh for winter !
thanks for sharing the pattern instructions


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

colorful!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Marg, That is so cute!! :sm24:


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

judymiss said:


> Love your colorful hat!! What does card 3 look like? Thanks!


xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0
xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0
xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0
xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0
xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0
x0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xx
x0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xx
x0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xx
x0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xxx0xx
repeat these 8 rows
x = punch hole


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this tuck, slip or fair isle? I saw a similar one one time that was slip stitch :sm01:


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Is this tuck, slip or fair isle? I saw a similar one one time that was slip stitch :sm01:


Oh yes, forgot to mention - main body of hat is done in tuck stitch both ways. Thanks for reminding me Ann 

Marg


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Marg, thanks for the description and picture of card 3 and the technique. Judy


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice colors (really is neon). The hat turned out great.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I just got a couple of skeins of this yarn at WalMart. We'll see how it works out.
Thanks again for sharing the technique,


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Your hat turned out great!


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Marg, 
thank you for sharing that it is tuck. I didn't know and hated to ask as I thought it was a dumb question and everyone else knew just by looking at the picture. 
Kathy


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

kathydummer said:


> Marg,
> thank you for sharing that it is tuck. I didn't know and hated to ask as I thought it was a dumb question and everyone else knew just by looking at the picture.
> Kathy


The only dumb question is the one not asked.  I don't always know what technique was used to produce what stitch.


----------

